# My Throw-together HT



## Pinhead-227 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Main Television* - PowerSpec 720p HDTV
*Projector - *Epson EMP-S4
*Receiver* - Yamaha RX-V363
*Power Conditioner* - ETA Systems PD8L
*5.1 Speaker System* - 5x JBL Control 29AV-1* 
Subwoofers - *TC Sounds dB-500, 4.2 cu ft tuned to 19 Hz; 12" Sony Xplod, 2.2 cu ft tuned to 19 Hz
*Power Amp - *Peavey IP-8.5C


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice driver for your Sub! Is this the same driver that SV Sound used in their Subwoofers a couple of years ago? I googled it, and it looks very similar to that of some of the SVS Woofers. I think I read on their site a few years ago that TC Sound made their drivers for them, but to SVS specs. Just curious. Nice set up!


----------



## Pinhead-227 (Dec 24, 2008)

HERE is the TC Sounds driver. 

















More HERE.

I'll have to take some pics of my HT equipment to put in this thread.


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

What you sent is exactly what I looked up on Google. My question was, is this the same driver that SVS used in some of their earlier model sub's? I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that TC Sound use to make the drivers for SVS. From what I know now, SVS manufactures their own drivers now out of their Ohio factory, but I'm not 100% sure. Thanks for your response! Yes, please put up your pics of your system.


----------

